
“Crazy crazy crazy ”, The “print and Play - based2
https://translate.google.fr/translate?hl=fr&sl=fr&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.trictrac.net%2Factus%2Ffou-fou-fou-le-print-and-play
======
Dahoon
Breaks the browsers back button...

